# Autism Education in Wellington?



## coquiero

Hi--

I searched these boards for information on special needs, but I didn't find much. I'm sorry if this question has been asked lots before.

We're moving to Wellington this summer, but one of our kids (14, she would enter high school here in the States ) has autism. She has limited verbal abilities, so she needs pretty specialized education.

I contacted Autism New Zealand's branch in Wellington, but they were only able to give me general information about public schools there.

Are there private schools in Wellington that have a reputation for working with children with special needs? Or better yet, a private school that is just for autism? 

I hear that the public school services are pretty decent there for autism. Does anyone have experience with this?

In addition, and in a much more general sense, do kids from the States have trouble adapting to the British style education there? I'm a little worried about it.

Thanks for any help people can offer.

Sharon


----------



## escapedtonz

coquiero said:


> Hi--
> 
> I searched these boards for information on special needs, but I didn't find much. I'm sorry if this question has been asked lots before.
> 
> We're moving to Wellington this summer, but one of our kids (14, she would enter high school here in the States ) has autism. She has limited verbal abilities, so she needs pretty specialized education.
> 
> I contacted Autism New Zealand's branch in Wellington, but they were only able to give me general information about public schools there.
> 
> Are there private schools in Wellington that have a reputation for working with children with special needs? Or better yet, a private school that is just for autism?
> 
> I hear that the public school services are pretty decent there for autism. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> In addition, and in a much more general sense, do kids from the States have trouble adapting to the British style education there? I'm a little worried about it.
> 
> Thanks for any help people can offer.
> 
> Sharon


Maybe try here ?

Autism Intervention Trust


----------



## Shine Mo

Dont have much information but wishing all the best in Wellington as am relocating there too.


----------

